# WL in Fl



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

any recommendation for a working german shepherd in florida?


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I live in Florida, and I couldn't. I ended up shipping in a WL puppy from another state (PA). If I stayed in Chicago, I would have had a lot of options. But Florida? Nope.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## R3m0 (Feb 23, 2018)

what's the name of the breeder you got your WL from if you dont mind me asking?


----------

